# 2010 NASP® World Tournament



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

2010 NASP® World Tournament
Disney's ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex
October 8-9, 2010

Bows, Arrows, and Smiles All Around-The 2010 NASP® Worlds was a Huge Success!
Disney's ® Mickey Mouse is a popular draw! We believe the promise of Mickey's presence at our 2010 tournament resulted in the largest turnout of winners at our awards ceremony since inception of the NASP® tournaments in 2002. There were at total of 64 team and individual award categories (more than 300 medals, plaques, trophies, and banners) and youngsters were present to accept 100% of them! 
Competition at the 2010 NASP® World Tournament concluded at 12:17pm on Saturday, October 9th. More than 40,000 arrows were launched at 10 and 15 meters by 902 student archers during the event. While the Morrell targets performed wonderfully, a few were sorely tested by students who persisted in shooting every arrow, one after another squarely in the target's middle! Total participation was 48% higher than the first NASP® world tournament conducted in October 2009. While students in all of NASP®'s 4th-12th grade classes were in attendance, 6th grade boys and girls comprised 24% of the total shooter population. As is our co-gender norm, total participation was 40% female and 60% male.
While NASP® world records remained unbroken at this tournament, two team records were threatened. Winning the Elementary Division with 3,240 of a possible 3,600 points was Chatsworth, Georgia's Woodlawn Elementary. Their score was only 47 points or 1.5% below the world record set by Kentucky's Trigg County Intermediate at the 2010 NASP® Nationals in Louisville, Kentucky. Kentucky's Anderson County Middle school repeated as the world champion with a total score of 3,351, only 27 points -less than 1% off the world record set by Ashville, Alabama at the 2010 Nationals. The high school team award was earned by archers from Irvington, Alabama's Alma Bryant High with 3,343 points. 
Crowned individual world champions at this year's event were; Female 4th Grade-Megan Aldridge, Male 4thgrade-Cole Rautenberg, Female 5th grade-Natalie Owens, Male 5th grade-Grayson Phillips, Female 6th grade-Morgan Ray, Male 6th grade-Miles Wilson, Female Middle School-Kayla Dowell, Male Middle School-Lucas Roy, Female High School-Stephanie Whisenant, Male High School-Andrew Atkinson.
The overall highest score by a female at the tournament was an amazing 292 posted by Stephanie Whisenant from Ashville High School in Ashville, Alabama. The top overall male score of 294 was posted by middle schooler, Lucas Roy from Southern Middle School in Somerset, KY. NASP®'s world record for both boy and girl archers is a tie at 298 out of a possible 300 points.
Each year one of the most hotly contested prizes is the eagle trophy, 'Spirit Award'. This award is presented to the team who, in the opinion of the 29 lane officials, exhibited great sportsmanship, enthusiasm, and school spirit. Hayden Elementary from Indiana was the winner. Hayden was given a run for its money by a Henderson, Kentucky team with a very active 'cow bell'! Hayden Elementary, located in Southern Indiana is no stranger to winning this award. This eagle trophy will join the flock Hayden is building back home in its trophy case!
Exhibiting at the world tournament were NASP® medal-level sponsors: Morrell Targets, Easton Technical Products, the Army National Guard, Field Logic, the National Wild Turkey Federation, and BCY. 
As has always been our experience at this tournament Disney's® staff and volunteers were pleasant, professional, and extremely cooperative. The tournament t-shirt and hat combinations made available by Disney®, was extremely popular with many sizes selling out early in the contest. 
We were pleased once again to host many archers, coaches, teachers and parents from Saskatchewan, Canada. These students are always a crowd favorite because of their upbeat and friendly nature. For the first time the tournament was joined by archers from South Africa and the top boy and girl from New Zealand. The South African team linked up with the Anderson County Kentucky team and coaches at hotels, pools, and rumor has it for a few motorcycle try-outs! They got along so well the Kentucky team has been invited to be guests on tour at South Africa's national NASP® tournament next April. What at treat this will be for some of these Lawrenceburg, KY youngsters, some of which saw the ocean for the first time at last year's world tournament!
As with any NASP® tournament, volunteers are always a critical need. Thanks to Steve Robbins from the Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission, we were able to post one adult lane official for every 4 archers throughout this event. Nearly 40 volunteers including NASP® board members, teachers, parents, Florida 4-H staff, archery club members, National Bowhunter Education Foundation, and wildlife agency personnel from Kentucky, Virginia, and Florida were on hand to help the students.
Of course the big story behind the story is how these archers, their teammates, and coaches were able to participate in the world tournament. First of course the archers had to qualify for the world tournament. To do this they had to qualify for their country's national tournament by participating in the state or provincial contest. Then they had to participate in their country's national tournament. Finally, they had to raise money for travel. Some teams had to raise $30,000-40,000 to make it to the event. A variety of ingenious ways were invented to raise the necessary funds. The common thread in nearly every case was strong community support for the archery students to enjoy an exciting and educational experience. As they grow older, very few of these world participants will ever encounter anyone who has competed at a national or world level. 
As promised Disney's ® Mickey Mouse attended the awards ceremony. He arrived to welcome the thousands of archers and their families. Mickey returned for terrific pictures at the end. No matter the age of the person who witnessed this special guest's entrance - smiles were as broad on the 60-year old faces as they were on the 5-year olds.
The 2011 NASP® World Tournament will be conducted at the Jostens Center at Disney's® ESPN Wide World of Sports in Orlando, Florida. The tournament will be conducted on October 6, 7, & 8th. To view complete tournament results visit our website at: http://www.nasparchery.com/ . To volunteer at the 2011 NASP® nationals or 2011 NASP® world tournament just drop us a note. Of course, our non-profit NASP® Foundation Inc. is always thrilled to add additional sponsors. Help us bring archery to students everywhere! During this school year more than 20,000 NASP®-certified instructors are expected to provide training for nearly 2 million young people in more than 9,000 schools!


----------



## jtinsley-rhino (Oct 31, 2010)

As a parent of one of the Anderson Middle School archers, the time spent with South Africa was remarkable. All the coaches and shooters were very nice people. The whole event was awsome. Now, our next challenge is trying to raise the money for these kids to go on a "once in a lifetime" trip to South Africa, to do something that not many get the chance to do. The chance to represent their country at such a young age is a honor that kids at this age really do not even know the importance of at this stage in their life. But what memories they will have!


----------

